# Hardcore Rap



## Budman10 (Jan 20, 2008)

Anyone like Three 6 Mafia and Project Pat??? Who knows some hardcore rap songs like these please share!!!!


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 20, 2008)

i do my own rap..some of its pretty hardcore...everyone tells me im good..myspace is where its at


----------



## iblazethatkush (Jan 20, 2008)

Rap isn't hardcore. Rock is hardcore. Rap is gangsta.


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 20, 2008)

depends on how you mean it..hardcore can be anything..and actually there is a "HARDCORE" rap category..but you are right rock is considerably more hardcore than rap..


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 20, 2008)

and it is gangsta..rap is my shit..i does this man..battled many lost few..but whatev this site is for bud not music


----------



## DWR (Jan 20, 2008)

jo give me a link pls


----------



## dnlfacundo (Jan 20, 2008)

three 6 mafia was good back in the day but now there just like every other rapper or rap group (sell outs).I have all of there cds and if you listen to all of them they all are very similar talking about money,pussy, and weed.That shit just doesnt do it for me anymore i need something real and uplifting like common,kanye,ludacris.But there best cd yet is still 66,661 when the smoke clears,man those beats were hard.


----------



## ganji2 (Jan 20, 2008)

Check out brotha lynch hung and sicx 'one nigga dead' , or x -raided 'bitch killa''

Pretty crazy stuff >_>


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 20, 2008)

ganji2 said:


> Check out brotha lynch hung and sicx 'one nigga dead' , or x -raided 'bitch killa''
> 
> Pretty crazy stuff >_>


916 representa...


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 20, 2008)

how do i put a link wit a post


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 20, 2008)

my url is..myspace.com/skitzosmpallday


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 20, 2008)

my url is..myspace.com/skitzosmpallday....just put it up top and you can hear my shit..let me know what ya'll think


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 20, 2008)

IMORTAL TECHNIQUE...thats what i consider hardcore rap!...i myself though am a hxc man! if theres any hardcore metal fans out there check out some of there bands!.. LIGEIA...MY BITTER END...AS I LAY DYING...UNEARTH..LAMB OF GOD....THE DEVIL WEARS PRADA...THE ACACIA STRAIN...i could go on and on...but those r some good bands! 

To post a link all u need to do is copy paste the link...


----------



## HoLE (Jan 20, 2008)

I must be gettin old,,cuz i thought this YouTube - Ice-t - They Want Me Back In was ,,,,whatever you called it,,

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## beatdown27 (Jan 20, 2008)

ganji2 said:


> Check out brotha lynch hung and sicx 'one nigga dead' , or x -raided 'bitch killa''
> 
> Pretty crazy stuff >_>


 
check laroo the hard hitta. brotha lynch fist album nigga deep
old c-bo lil keke out of texas album name the commision.....hollowtip
you have to listen to mr shadow, the night owl and darkroom familia
they are mexican rappers that spit fire....old twista adrenaline rush was hott


----------



## beatdown27 (Jan 20, 2008)

go check necro and the grintch my little brotha loves that shit that is in the hardcore rap catagory


----------



## Jetson (Jan 20, 2008)

look up a group called "Rehab", not super hardcore but deep thinking fast flowing rap.


----------



## NavajoGrower420 (Jan 28, 2008)

yea necro is good... only good album was pre-fix for death and the rest was ok


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Jan 28, 2008)

rap turned into garbage now, only a few artists i'll actually listen to new shit of, the rest is old shit


----------



## mrskitz (Jan 28, 2008)

imo most rap nowadays is garbage!i only listen to,pac.bizzy bone,blaq poet,cormega,guru,bumpy knuckles and a few others!


----------



## mondaypurple (Jan 28, 2008)

are we talking hip hop, or rap?


----------



## mrskitz (Jan 28, 2008)

hes talking about rap,,,i only listen to hip hop!


----------



## denverm4x (Jan 30, 2008)

Hardcore rap is Deltron, Mos Def, Talib Kweli, and The Roots. 36M is poppy...
This is real hip hop not no phoney phranchise!


----------



## mondaypurple (Jan 30, 2008)

denverm4x said:


> Hardcore rap is Deltron, Mos Def, Talib Kweli, and The Roots. 36M is poppy...
> This is real hip hop not no phoney phranchise!


Cannibal Ox, Jedi Mind Tricks, Immortal Technique...they're hardcore. I do like mos def and deltron(if you're talking about del tha funkee homosapien and deltron3030), but I just can't agree that they're hardcore. Especially Del.


----------



## theejames (Jan 30, 2008)

smoke and get high by project pat is chill


----------



## cincismoker (Jan 30, 2008)

lynch, xraided, grave diggaz nigga 6 feet deep, the wu, bone (east 99 ), 666,


----------



## YungMune (Jan 30, 2008)

three six mafia is not hardcore gangsta rap.....dl some brotha lynch


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Jan 31, 2008)

denverm4x said:


> Hardcore rap is Deltron, Mos Def, Talib Kweli, and The Roots. 36M is poppy...
> This is real hip hop not no phoney phranchise!


*Poppy? More like thought out with something to say.*


----------



## HoLE (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't care what 50 says,,I don't care how good a rhymer Slim is,,,,back in tha day,,,this was fukkin great YouTube - Ice-t - They Want Me Back In 

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## denverm4x (Feb 2, 2008)

mondaypurple said:


> Cannibal Ox, Jedi Mind Tricks, Immortal Technique...they're hardcore. I do like mos def and deltron(if you're talking about del tha funkee homosapien and deltron3030), but I just can't agree that they're hardcore. Especially Del.


yea they're all sick. i would say hardcore hip hop i guess... who knows what hardcore is anyway? and what is rap? you know who is sick, i saw him at rock the bells in NY, Supernatural. he freestyles for days.


----------



## HoLE (Feb 2, 2008)

I seen jedi mind tricks live in Toronto,,,,,was really good,,this guy fukkin rocks,,I'd say this is hardcore YouTube - Tech N9ne Einstein you tell me

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## beatdown27 (Feb 3, 2008)

my lil bro got me listening to jedi mindtricks there shit hits so hard in my excursion


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 7, 2008)

You people don't know what hardcore is until you listen to IMMORTAL TECHNIQUE


----------



## DWR (Aug 10, 2008)

Smoketolivelife said:


> You people don't know what hardcore is until you listen to IMMORTAL TECHNIQUE


Necro, Ill Bill ..... there pretty dope


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 10, 2008)

depends on what you consider "hardcore". 

I always thought ganksta nip was considered hardcore.


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 10, 2008)

*M.O.P.*

real hardcore shit


----------



## dude2348 (Aug 12, 2008)

YouTube - M.O.P. - Ante Up (Original Version)
YouTube - M.O.P. Cold As Ice

some m.o.p. to show how they are. and this is just their mainstream shit


----------



## cheebamonkey (Aug 15, 2008)

immortal technique is the shit!!! his music is raw and his lyrics are the best


----------

